# não tem caras



## Pilar Obón

Hola a todos:

¿Alguien sabe qué significa la expresión "nao tem caras" (la "a" va con el acento ~ pero mi máquina no lo da). Parece ser una expresión final, como quien pregunta al interlocutor si entendió lo que fue dicho.
Les agradeceré enormemente su ayuda.
Buenas tardes
Pilar


----------



## amistad2008

Pilar Obón said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué significa la expresión "nao tem caras" (la "a" va con el acento ~ pero mi máquina no lo da). Parece ser una expresión final, como quien pregunta al interlocutor si entendió lo que fue dicho.
> Les agradeceré enormemente su ayuda.
> Buenas tardes
> Pilar


 
Yo no la conozco así como defines, una confirmación de algo. ¿A quién se lo has escuchado? Si lo pusieras en una frase, se entendería mejor, pero tratemos, a ver si se puede ayudar:

_- Parece ser bom._
_- Pra mim não tem cara. (no parece ser bueno)_

_- Olha se tem mais._
_- Não tem, cara(s). (no hay más y está llamando a sus amigos de "caras")_

Sería mejor esperar más opiniones, pues yo no estoy segura.


----------



## Pilar Obón

La frase es así, no tiene contexto. Y está en una novela en portugués. En español sería algo así como "¿me explico?" o "¿entendiste?". Creo que ese es el sentido de la frase, pero me gustaría saber si tiene algún significado preciso.
Gracias mil
Pilar


----------



## andre luis

_- Parece ser bom.
- Pra mim não tem cara. (no parece ser bueno)_

Também fiquei com essa impressão.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Gracias a los dos por sus respuestas, no fue una pregunta fácil. Creo que el significado más aproximado sería: "¿no te parece bien?".
Feliz día
Pilar


----------



## amistad2008

Pilar Obón said:


> Gracias a los dos por sus respuestas, no fue una pregunta fácil. Creo que el significado más aproximado sería: "¿no te parece bien?".
> Feliz día
> Pilar


 
Pero es que aquí en Brasil no se oye hablar así.


----------



## Pilar Obón

¡Qué lío! No te preocupes, amistad2008, todavía tengo tiempo para pensarlo.
Pilar


----------



## Carfer

amistad2008 said:


> Pero es que aquí en Brasil no se oye hablar así.


 
Tampoco en Portugal. Si uno dijera _'não tem cara disso', _sí que podría ser portugués de Portugal. _'Ter cara de_' algo significa aparentar ser algo, pero suele indicarse siempre qué cosa, así que _'não tem cara'_, sin más, no es la manera habitual de expresarse de un portugués. Sin embargo, a pesar de ser algo raro, para mí está claro que significa que _no parece ser bueno_.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Pues parece que es así.
Lo extraño es que el libro está escrito por una autora brasileña. En fin, los escritores a veces hacemos cosas 
raras.
Gracias por tu respuesta
Pilar


----------



## pengyangying

yes ,i thanks very much


----------



## Mangato

Tal vez llegue tarde, pero para mí en ese caso *não ter cara* en este contexto, significa _no parece ser_. O _no tener aspecto de_.
No conozco la expresión portuguesa/brasileira por lo que puedo estar equivocado. Me baso en el sentido figurado que tiene en el gallego

_- Choverá? *LLoverá?*_
_- Non ten cara diso *Parece que no*_

- _Pensas que a obra vai estar finalizada a tempo_ ?
- _*Crees que la obra estará finalizada a tiempo?*_
-_ Non ten cara_ 
- _*Tiene aspecto de que no.*_

Pero si después del verbo, hay una coma, el sentido varía totalmente.
Cara es una forma muy frecuente y coloquial de dirigirse a otra persona . Es el equivalente al tío, colega o al compadre que decimos en otras latitudes 

_- Pra mim não tem cara._
_- A mí no me parece que sea _

_- Pra mim não tem, cara_
_- Creo que no lo tiene, colega_

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Vanda

Usamos bastante a expressão 'não tem cara, não está com cara'. 
Por exemplo:
Não tem cara (ou: não está com cara) de que vai chover! / Não está com cara que ela está sabendo o que aconteceu ontem! / Não tá com cara que a receita deu certo!

E por aí, vai!


----------



## amistad2008

Eu fiquei muito curiosa.... Pilar poderia colocar um trecho maior do livro, para se entender melhor o contexto, pode ser um erro de digitação ou falta de pontuação.


----------



## Pilar Obón

A ver, chicos, les voy a poner la frase completa:

Ela e a Márcia tinham o costume de concluir um pensamento e acrescentar "não tem caras" no final,
como quem pergunta ao interlocutor se ele entendeu o que foi dito.

¿Qué sacan en conclusión de esto? 
Abrazos
Pilar


----------



## Carfer

Pilar Obón said:


> A ver, chicos, les voy a poner la frase completa:
> 
> Ela e a Márcia tinham o costume de concluir um pensamento e acrescentar "não tem caras" no final,
> como quem pergunta ao interlocutor se ele entendeu o que foi dito.
> 
> ¿Qué sacan en conclusión de esto?
> Abrazos
> Pilar


 
Pelo que me toca só fiquei mais confundido, porque agora é que não vejo mesmo sentido nenhum na frase.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Miren, en México sí usamos esa expresión.
Por ejemplo:
"Quiero terminar contigo porque ya no te quiero, , ¿me explico?"
Yo pensé que ése podría ser el sentido de esa frase.
Chicos, gracias por su participación, vamos a ver si sale algo más de esto.
Saludos
Pilar


----------



## ceballos

Na verdade parece pelo contexto que é ¿me explico? 
Por otro lado, não tem cara, para mim é, não tem pinta mas a frase parece dizer o que Pilar Obón disse.


----------



## amistad2008

Pues, Pilar, te vuelvo a repetir que no usamos _"não tem caras"_ como muletilla.

Aún espero que alguien te lo confirme... puede ser que lo usen por acá y muchos no nos hemos enterado.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Vaya que esto ha causado problemas, ¿no, chicos?
Es enriquecedor.
Vamos a ver si surgen otras ideas.
¡Gracias a todos y feliz fin de semana!
Pilar


----------



## andre luis

Pilar Obón said:


> A ver, chicos, les voy a poner la frase completa:
> 
> Ela e a Márcia tinham o costume de concluir um pensamento e acrescentar "não tem caras" no final,
> como quem pergunta ao interlocutor se ele entendeu o que foi dito.
> 
> ¿Qué sacan en conclusión de esto?
> Abrazos
> Pilar


"Como quem pergunta ao interlocutor se ele entendeu o que foi dito..."
Uma espécie de "não tem como errar",mas "não tem caras" ficou muito estranho mesmo...talvez só com a leitura de vários trechos do livro você poderá chegar a uma conclusão.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Sí, es un frase rara, Andre Luis. Mil gracias por tu comentario.
Saludos
Pilar

Chicos:
Después de leer varios fragmentos del libro, llegué a la conclusión de que el sentido de esa frase, en ese contexto es, precisamente "¿Me explico?"
Quizás sea una frase propia de la autora, ¿no?
Saludos a todos y feliz domingo.
Pilar


----------



## zelis

Se se tratar de uma interrogação, no fim do que se acaba de dizer, parece que há-de ser «não te parece?», «não tem cara(s) de ser assim?», «não tem pernas para andar?».


----------



## zelis

Se se entender que se trata de uma interrogação, o significado poderá ser: «Não parece», «não te parece?», «não te parece ser assim?». Em Portugal, não diríamos (como já foi dito atrás) «não tem caras», mas «não tem cara». -- Não tem cara disso?


----------



## netoce

Essa expressão: Nao tem caras, dentro da frase citada, mesmo sem saber o  contexto do livro, me pareceu que a pessoa que fala, desconfia da  inteligência do interlocutor para entender, e fala a frase como uma  ironia. 
Como se dissesse:
Se você não entendeu, vai ficar difícil de te explicar porque não tem Caras.
Fazendo uma referência à revista Caras, conhecida revista que prioriza as fotos e imagens nas suas páginas, ao invés de explicações.


----------

